# Transfer Express Offers Fashion Rhinestone Transfer Sheets



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With Transfer Express rhinestone heat transfer sheets, you can easily add crystals to a pocket or similar designated area or accent a screen printed or digital transfer design for a dazzling multimedia effect. 

Each sheet measures 12 by 13 inches and is filled with clear, crystal rhinestones. Simply heat press your transfer and then apply all or a portion of the sheet to the garment. (Rhinestones cannot be applied on top of a transfer.)

The rhinestones are recommended for application on cotton, polyester and cotton/polyester blends. They are a great way to boost sales of accessories and apparel for events, holidays, gifts, spiritwear and more.

They are packaged 12 sheets to a pack for $24. Transfers ship same day if ordered by 3 p.m. EST with a $24 minimum order. To view the product on the website, go to Fashion Rhinestone Transfers | Transfer Express.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

